

Bay Area housing activists plan to sue towns for NIMBYism - apsec112
http://www.modernluxury.com/san-francisco/story/city-housing-activists-test-out-brazen-new-battle-cry-sue-the-suburbs

======
JoshTriplett
> San Francisco Bay Area Renters' Federation (SFBARF)

I wonder if they realized that when naming it?

Name aside, this needs to happen. Given demand, that area needs a lot more
high-rise apartments and far fewer houses; there's no reason not to build them
except the vetoes of busybodies who already have a house in the area.

